# Tyranid Supplement Rumors



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

No shooting the messenger on this one please. From Faeit212:



> * Tyranid Codex Supplement Being Worked On *
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Not really new... I posted something about the possibility of a genestealer cult months ago. Still.. nice to have some possible extra confirmation of the rumour.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Not really new... I posted something about the possibility of a genestealer cult months ago. Still.. nice to have some possible extra confirmation of the rumour.


Not new yes, but a few months ago is a little old to be drudging up old threads I think.

Anyways, I can't decide if this is just a late echo of the old rumors, or if this is a separate confirmation.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

With the Iyanden example, i think a Cult Codex/Supplement could be done to "help" 'nid players until a full new codex could be formed. An entry for "Magus" - Level 2 psyker add-on to a Tyranid prime. Allies matrix with Tau, Guard, Orks, and Blood Angels as viable "cults". New Biomorphs/wargear. New Scenarios, et al. 

BTW, I put Blood Angels as possible cultists cause they keep trying to conquer space hulks. Some of them must have had their genes absorbed.....


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I think that's what a lot of people miss about genestealers of old, that they could infect a local populace and form a cult to transition the arrival of the main fleet... Afterall, they were roughly based on the 'Alien' alien and that sort of alien breed.

Marines as cultists isn't that far of a push, given that Hive Guards are meant to be based on marine dna.. it'd be cool if they expanded on that and we saw several more xenomorphs based on other dna patterns.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Just think this is wish listing, the eldar supplement required very little in rule changes and no new models, a stealer cult will need new models and a significant shift from the normal tyranid army to be anything like genuine ,it could happen but i think the stealer cults time has long gone


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Creon said:


> With the Iyanden example, i think a Cult Codex/Supplement could be done to "help" 'nid players until a full new codex could be formed.


I highly doubt that there will be a supplement before a new dex, one will just end up contradicting the other - far too messy.

I think I will wait out and see a few more of these supplements before I guess at how they will work, but if the Iyanden one is a model then genestealer cult should work, it would of course also solve the allies problem for Tyranids and allow them to use imperial allies.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Just think this is wish listing, the eldar supplement required very little in rule changes and no new models, a stealer cult will need new models and a significant shift from the normal tyranid army to be anything like genuine ,it could happen but i think the stealer cults time has long gone


'stealer cults were pretty popular here, and although I'd like to see their return I'm not sure if they would take off again.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Nooo, too messy, this is only considered a rumour because of that campaign, but that's all it is a campaign. Doesn't mean we are getting cults. Just no, plus the release of a supplement before the codex just seems pure idiocy.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

If a Genestealer Cult list came out, it would be a Codex: Imperial Guard supplement, not a Tyranid one. It's humans with the addition of hybrids and stealers, there are no other 'nids involved until the hive descends and they all get absorbed. 

Also, a supplement just before a codex is a silly idea.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> If a Genestealer Cult list came out, it would be a Codex: Imperial Guard supplement, not a Tyranid one. It's humans with the addition of hybrids and stealers, there are no other 'nids involved until the hive descends and they all get absorbed.


Take my money? :read:


----------

